# Trying to identify this strings piece...



## mosagepa (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello to all forumites, just came across the Forum and it looks just superb! Will get used to it in a few days I guess.
But by now, I may drop a little request, can anyone identify which is the piece for strings that sounds at the end of this Youtube video? Around 7:30 time mark.
Please don't take this as spam or loss of valuable time; I myself am learning to I improve my skills, currently I am working with sample libraries for strings and orchestral sounds and little compositions I try to play at my MIDI keyboard etc. That kind of stuff.
So I came across the aforementioned video and at the end there was this (-quite easy to play) composition but I can't get who is the author or what the piece is, please somebody take a brief listen to it and if you can identify something which would lead me to a score or MIDI to try this particular composition, movement or whatever, I'll be grateful for any such information you can unearth.

Thanks so much in advance, and thanks for the great forum!




That's the link for the video, it's off topic (some soccer event for kids), anyway the editor put up this strings at the end, 7:30 timeline onward.


----------

